# keeping crocs



## saikrett (Apr 24, 2003)

Does anybody think it should be legal to keep crocs in NSW?
Can you keep them anywhere is Australia, if so what are the conditions like?


----------



## cyber_crimes (Apr 24, 2003)

I think it should be legal if you owned an acre or two and could house them properly without any dangers. I was told that crocs may be kept till they hit 3 feet in length,but this was awhile ago and im not sure what state the person was talking about.HELL,I dont even know if what he was saying is correct.I dont see any problems with why we cant keep them.Even if a few people are eaten,No big deal,Australia is over populated anyway.Just look at mt druitt everyday a teenager has yet another child bringing that to a total of 4 children at 19 years of age lmao :lol:


----------



## Fangs (Apr 24, 2003)

Well in NSW you can keep crocs provided you apply for a One day interim zoo lic.think they are $12.00 plus gst.

Apparently in NSW also you can get some sort of permit(exhibitors?) that allow you to exhibit(how about that)crocs under 1 mtr in length which you aquire from croc farms.When they grow larger than 1mtr they go back to said croc farm to start their new lives as handbags and such.

cheers M......


----------



## saikrett (Apr 24, 2003)

whats all this talk about One day interim zoo licence!!
wat the hell are they?
How long do you recon it takes for a croc to reach 1 Meter?


----------



## saikrett (Apr 24, 2003)

whats all this talk about One day interim zoo licence!!
wat the hell are they?
How long do you recon it takes for a croc to reach 1 Meter?


----------



## Alexahnder (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes, i think it should be legal as long as there are conditions- security, fence height etc.

For saltys it would probably take a year and a half to reach a metre, for freshys i really am not sure.


----------



## cyber_crimes (Apr 24, 2003)

Cheers Fangs!
That must of been what this bloke was trying to tell me. I figured he was talking rubbish and didnt pay much attention lol. Ok well im after a freshy now people


----------



## saikrett (Apr 24, 2003)

What do you think the NPWS will think?
I recon is they get enough support they would maybe consider thinking about it.
say they would need to sus out the enclosure, check with neighbours etc...


----------



## saikrett (Apr 24, 2003)

I hear ya CC, I want one too
this whole croc thingh as get me excited,
i might send an e-mail to the NPWS to see if they have had any other queries


----------



## Alexahnder (Apr 24, 2003)

some how i don't think NPWS would changee their mind on this


----------



## cyber_crimes (Apr 24, 2003)

We could do everything in our power but I still doubt that would make much of a difference.The fact is theres too many egotistical people out there that would pay $60 a year for an rk licence just to buy a croc.Imagine them doing so just to show off to there friends etc,not to mention these jerks that would go around catching stray dogs and cats to feed them lol.Personally I like the idea of feeding them single mt druitt mothers before any stray animals.But heck,you's will just disagree with me there lol. All we can do is purchase one from a croc farm and keep it,Illegal or not tis the only way anyone without a private zoo licence will own one.


----------



## saikrett (Apr 24, 2003)

If we got the right to have them there would need to be greater records kept. 
Thes would include regular visits by a NPWS officer, approved housing/feedin etc, and approval of the locals


----------



## Morelia_man (Apr 25, 2003)

up here in the great NT we only need a permit to be able to keep a fresh water croc, but salties are illegal. you have to give them back when they get 90cm but they hand you a new one for free. stupid system i know


----------



## Magpie (Apr 25, 2003)

In NSW you can either get an exhibitors licence or become a zoo. Lots of conditions on an exhibitors licence, you have to record and submit things like when your herps get fed, shed etc. Minimum housing requirements apply and if you are going to run a reptile awareness type business from home (that's what an exhibitors licence is for after all) you need approval from all neighbours with adjoining properties to yours. :? 
Still only allowed to keep your crocs till they get to 3' though. :cry: 
If you really want to do it, start a croc farm (no idea what the requirements are for this) but only ever have a couple of crocs on it.  Or get a zoo (then you have no time to spend with your herps you are to busy doing paperwork and meeting the minimum requirements.)


----------



## cyber_crimes (Apr 25, 2003)

Mags ol buddy,
You wouldnt know the exact requirements for an exhibitors licence would you? Also with reptile awareness is that a voluntary program or do these people charge places like shopping centres,schools etc?


----------



## Magpie (Apr 25, 2003)

Don't really know much more than that. I'll try and find out more but straight from the horses mouth is probably best if you are really interested (ie contact NPWS.)
Usually they pay for a site at fairs, shows etc. or at best are provided with a site for free. Money comes in the form of 'pass the hat around' type donations after or during the show. It's possible to make a good living out of it, but it's a pretty hard slog, moneys seasonal and you are away from home a lot - problem with looking after your herps if you have no significant other.


----------

